# Einbautiefe und Lagerschalenhöhe Steuersatz RaceFace Diabolus



## Bingo79 (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

kennt jemand die Abmessungen (Einbautiefe und Lagerschalenhöhe) vom  Steuersatz RaceFace Diabolus? Konne auf der Hersteller-HP nichts finden.

Hat jemand praktische Erfahrungen zu diesem Steuersatz? Qualität / Haltbarkeit?

Vorab vielen Dank


----------



## Bingo79 (30. Januar 2009)

Bingo79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kennt jemand die Abmessungen (Einbautiefe und Lagerschalenhöhe) vom  Steuersatz RaceFace Diabolus? Konne auf der Hersteller-HP nichts finden.
> 
> ...



Hat keiner diesen Steuersatz?

Gruss

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (31. Januar 2009)

hallo 

reicht Dir das ??


----------



## Bingo79 (31. Januar 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> reicht Dir das ??



Ja, vielen Dank


----------



## slayerrider (1. Februar 2009)

ich glaube nur das Nicolai Fetset ist noch unzerstörbarer.
Das Ding geht ganz gut, Gewicht ruled dafür nich so.
Aber wenn dir das egal ist.


----------



## Jumper 1 (7. Februar 2009)

Praktisch unzerstörbar
Bevor da was ausschlägt ist dein Steuerrohr geweitet
Aber durch die tiefe einbauweite ist das schwer
Einpresstiefe im Steuerrohr 14 mm


----------

